# Proprietary information



## Estrella

Example sentence/context:
Hi There!

The term "propietary information" comes along with trade secrets and financial and operational plans.

But... there must be some way in Spanish to  say "propietary information". "Información del Propietario" doesn´t include all the concept.

¿Alguien sabe si  existe un término en español que implique el concepto de que es algo que solo el propietario sabe?

---------------------
Gracias de antemano, y espero que no se estén desvelando mucho.


----------



## ILT

Qué tal:

Información sujeta a derecho de propiedad

Información con derecho de propiedad registrado

Saludos

ILT


----------



## Estrella

Exacto, a algo a sí me refería.

Gracias ILT, espero que tengas una excelente noche!!!


----------



## ines

Hola, Estrella, en Argentina también lo he visto traducido como "documentación privilegiada".


----------



## sscout

Yo insisto en que es Información Propietaria o algo asi. ¿No hay otras formas de decirlo?


----------



## rlequerica

Privativa
"...se prohibe el uso de armas privativas del ejercito"
"..es informacion privativa del banco..."


----------



## Amarello

sscout said:


> Yo insisto en que es Información Propietaria o algo asi. ¿No hay otras formas de decirlo?


 

Información de dominio privado.


----------



## marghera

Si la de amarello es una afirmación con conocimiento de causa, me callo. Si es una sugerencia, he oído con cierta frecuencia el horrible calco "información propietaria" como también comenta sscout. Es un calco horrendo pero me parece que está bastante difundido.


----------



## Huevo duro

Creo que la mejor traducción sería "información protegida", entendiéndose protegida por patentes, registros o privilegiada de alguna manera. Usar "información propietaria" no parece tener mucho sentido en español.


----------



## patbateman

hola, yo lo he visto traducido también como "Información de patente registrada/privada"


----------



## quethibum

*  NUEVA PREGUNTA *​Hola a todos:
No me he quedado muy convencida con las respuestas anteriores, no sé si desde 2010 las cosas hayan evolucionado un poco y haya alguna traducción que sea la más adecuada. En mi caso, mi oración es la siguiente:
"_XXX will disclose and transmit to YYY trade secrets and other confidential and *proprietary information* concerning various aspects of [the event], its methods of operation and techniques and all *proprietary *procedures and materials..._"
He visto que efectivamente algunas páginas usan "información propietaria" (un calco no muy feliz como ya lo señalaba marghera) no sé si esa sea la mejor opción o haya otra manera correcta de decirlo (_de dominio privado_, _protegida _y otras dadas aquí arriba por los compañeros del foro).
¡Gracias de antemano!

** Olvidé señalar que en el diccionario ponen:
*proprietary information* _n_ (trade secret) información patentada _nf_
     información de propiedad exclusiva _nf_
     información confidencial _nf_


----------

